# KA24DE Removal



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

How do I remove a the KA24DE? Does anyone know of a good website with intrusctions? I only want to remove the engine, but not the transmission. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240newbie said:


> How do I remove a the KA24DE? Does anyone know of a good website with intrusctions? I only want to remove the engine, but not the transmission. Thanks.


If you're planning to install another motor into the car, it's best to remove the motor and tranny together. Installing another motor with the tranny bolted on is so so much easier then trying to just install the motor separately and trying to bolt the motor to the tranny in the car.

To do any work on the car, you should get yourself an FSM or at least a Chilton's manual.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

OK, here's the eaiest way to remove a 240 engine... 

It's best to take the engine with the transmission, trust me on this one.

1. Disconnect the battery, and the wiring harness from the body harness. (This is found on the passenger side fender near the battery tray. It should be a brown and a grey connector.)

2. Disconnect all the hoses from the engine. (like the heater hoses, fuel lines, and the intake vacuum lines. Make sure you disconnect all the ground wires too.

3. Remove the radiator (drain the fluid first!). This is very important if you want to use it again. Don't forget to disconnect the exhaust while your at it.

4.There are 4 bolts that hold the transmission to the car. I believe they are 17, and 18mm bolts. There are also 2 bolts on the bottom of the motor mounts. Jack the car up, and look for them, they aren't that hard to find, but make sure you clean them first, otherwise you'll strip yours like I did mine. 

5.Is your transmission a 5-speed? If so, you have to take out the center console to gain access to the shifter assembly. 

6. at this point your transmission should have fell and your engine should be loose. Get your engine lift and yank that sum bitch outta there. 

7.There you go, if you're working alone, and I take it that this is your first time pulling an engine, it should take you about 4 hours to have it out. That's what it took me, and I had no mechanical expirence at the time. 


That should about do it. It's not that hard, and if you don't cut anything, you can't really screw anything up. Good luck.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help so far. I'm replacing a cracked KA24DE with a KA24DE that has 69,000 miles on it. Is it still better to pull the tranny out even though I'll be using the same one?


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh another question. If I have to pull the tranny don't I have to disconnect it from the drive shaft or whatever that thing is that connects to the rear wheels? It's automatic btw. Kinda sad, I was hoping that all this would happen later when I had enough money to put an SR and a 5-speed in; like maybe after college or something, but now I'm only 17 and money's tight and I've gotta go with what will get it running.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes, there is a berring (we called it the carrier berring.), just unbolt it from the car, and work it a little, and it should come loose from the transmission. Be careful, alot of fluid will pour out. then your transmission, and engine should come out at the same time. This would be a great time to possibly wash, and even paint the engine bay if you want to. 

One more thing!

Disconnect the powersteering from the engine, and not from the entire car. just zip tie it away. 

also unbolt the ac pump and zip tie it away so it won't get crushed when putting the new motor in. 

Also, on the back of the steering rack, you should see a power steering line, it's the one closest to the transmission, Take this one off. I didn't do this when I pulled my engine, and I ruined the rack ps line. I was pissed! So to save yourself some cash, I advise you do that before the engine is taken out. Good luck with your backyard mechanic skills  That's where I started.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240newbie said:


> Thanks for the help so far. I'm replacing a cracked KA24DE with a KA24DE that has 69,000 miles on it. Is it still better to pull the tranny out even though I'll be using the same one?


Yes, pull the old motor with the tranny attached. It's much easier to bolt the tranny to your new motor while everything is on the floor; since you mention that it's an auto tranny, there's the torque converter that needs to be bolted to the flex plate which again is so much easier to do with the tranny and motor out of the car.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

The FSM says to pull out the tranny and engine separately? You guys say they can both come out together? I'm kinda nervous I'll screw something u p. Oh well, I guess I find out.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240newbie said:


> The FSM says to pull out the tranny and engine separately? You guys say they can both come out together? I'm kinda nervous I'll screw something u p. Oh well, I guess I find out.


Do them seperately.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Do them seperately.


 thank you. all your gonna do trying to get both out at the same time is break stuff. take the engine out from the top and the transmission from the bottom this will make things much easier.

Don


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> thank you. all your gonna do trying to get both out at the same time is break stuff. take the engine out from the top and the transmission from the bottom this will make things much easier.
> 
> Don


Well since I'm working in our little shop building and don't have a full car jack, I think if I try to take them out separately the tranny will just fall on the floor and get damaged. Is there a way to get it out separately without having a tranny stand or lifting the whole car up? What will I break if I try to pull it out together?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Taking the engine and transmission is much easier IMO. Just loosen the bolts on the transmission, and the motormounts, all the hoses, and a few wires from the battery and fuse box and it's ready to be pulled. 

Look at the firewall of your car. you have like 2 inches to fit a wrench and loosen those bolts around the transmission. See how hard it is now to pull the transmission separate? It's a pain in the ass. Just pay attention to what you're doing, and you can't screw anything up. Oh yeah, Make sure you take out the radiator.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Taking the engine and transmission is much easier IMO. Just loosen the bolts on the transmission, and the motormounts, all the hoses, and a few wires from the battery and fuse box and it's ready to be pulled.
> 
> Look at the firewall of your car. you have like 2 inches to fit a wrench and loosen those bolts around the transmission. See how hard it is now to pull the transmission separate? It's a pain in the ass. Just pay attention to what you're doing, and you can't screw anything up. Oh yeah, Make sure you take out the radiator.


There's plenty of room to get a dogbone in there. It's better than swinging a protrusive transmission around on an engine lift.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Are there anything I should replace before I put the new engine in? Like the seal between the tranny and the engine or the main seal?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240newbie said:


> Are there anything I should replace before I put the new engine in? Like the seal between the tranny and the engine or the main seal?


Umm...I never had to replace mine. So I would say no. But you may want to inspect them first. if they are damaged, you may want to do that.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

It's easy to pull both out together. Just make sure you drain the radiator and remove it as well. It gives you plenty of room. You will want two people though, someone to jump in the engine bay and pick up the rear of the tranny to make sure it clears the front of the car w/o scratching anything.

I've done this 4 times in the last couple of months. This is the easiest way to remove it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> It's easy to pull both out together. Just make sure you drain the radiator and remove it as well. It gives you plenty of room. You will want two people though, someone to jump in the engine bay and pick up the rear of the tranny to make sure it clears the front of the car w/o scratching anything.
> 
> I've done this 4 times in the last couple of months. This is the easiest way to remove it.



Thank you...Someone finally agrees with me. You're on my "cool" list now....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

i have seen people use a car lift to pull the car off the motor and tranny but in this case its not possible


i agree do them together it looks a lil awkward but it comes out so much better then you do not have the tranny on the floor to muscle out from under a car 

but have atleast 2 people abd take out the radiator first


----------

